# bear pictures for yea



## mtnman (Nov 24, 2007)

theses pictures were taken a few years back,i figures maybe someone would enjoy seeing them and in on of the pictures you will see that i get stupid when i drink.


----------



## Jim (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome pics!  


Driniking can be hazardous to your health LOL!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 24, 2007)

Drinking probably saved your life, your not scared of nothing when you drink. If you were sober the bear would probably of smelled fear and mauled your @ss


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow, thats pretty impressive. I've done some insane things when a drunken fool, but I think you have me beat. :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 25, 2007)

Lol, cool pics!


----------



## little anth (Nov 25, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> If you were sober the bear would probably of smelled fear and mauled your @ss



lol :lol:


----------

